
JetBrains Rider (cross-platform .NET IDE) Is RTM - appwiz
https://blog.jetbrains.com/dotnet/2017/08/03/rider-2017-1-jetbrains-net-ide-hits-rtm/
======
steven_braham
Nice. One of the things that kept me away from the .net platform, is that the
only viable development IDE is Visual Studio.

Especially on OSX and Linux. I hope that together with the new .net core
initiative, .net becomes truly cross platform like Java.

I used to program a lot in C# before buying a MacBook Pro a few years ago and
really liked the .net platform.

